# can you use eardrops for earache in pregnancy?



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it safe to use the Hyland's ear drops? It has Belladona, which is Category C in safety. I really don't want to take antibiotics if I can avoid it!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

is it homeopathic? homeopathic remedies have no actual active ingredient in them. You'd have to use gallons and gallons of it to get one whole molecule of the active ingredient


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

It is Homeopathic, but it recommends asking your doctor when you are pregnant


----------



## SarahDC (Oct 8, 2006)

Homeopathics are safe in pregnancy.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd just take Tylenol to control the pain if I were you. I'm not big on drugs but around here that's what they now recommend for ear aches saying that normally the pain leaves in about 48 hours and antibiotics aren't necessary.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Garlic oil in your ears works wonders and it's perfectly safe. You'll stink but it works. I've heard garlic oil mixed with mullen oil is really good for ear infections too.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Garlic oil in your ears works wonders and it's perfectly safe. You'll stink but it works. I've heard garlic oil mixed with mullen oil is really good for ear infections too.









:

And a naturopath the we used to see swore by onion juice. Just grate the onion into a sieve and then press to drain the juice into a bowl. We haven't had any need to try it ourselves yet, though.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Garlic oil in your ears works wonders and it's perfectly safe. You'll stink but it works. I've heard garlic oil mixed with mullen oil is really good for ear infections too.

We love our garlic mullien oil. It clears my ear aches/ infections in 2-3 days one day if caught early enough. The mainstream peds in my town are actually reccyomending it for ear infections now instead of abx. Good for babies but a couple times the hfs gas been out when I went to pick more up









I was told it's safe during pg


----------

